# We just bought a bull!!



## GLENMAR (Apr 14, 2015)

Scottish Highland to go with the two girls.






Here's me petting him.


----------



## Godsgrl (Apr 14, 2015)

Congrats! He's a looker.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice looking animal


----------



## greybeard (Apr 14, 2015)

I bet he can co-pilot the Millennium Falcon..


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 15, 2015)

greybeard said:


> I bet he can co-pilot the Millennium Falcon..


If you could give you a thousand likes for that comment I would.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 15, 2015)

lol. He is a hairy critter. Wait til you see his fuzzy babies.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 30, 2015)

He's here!!!  Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 1, 2015)

Here's a few photos from today.
 



 





 





 

This one is the girl that I think will make the best looking calves with him.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 1, 2015)

Very nice. 
Congratulations.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (May 1, 2015)

*Oh gosh, they are so beautiful! Congrats on your new bull! *


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 1, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 1, 2015)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone. He's getting along great.


----------

